

The uncomfortable racial preferences revealed by online dating - danso
http://qz.com/149342/the-uncomfortable-racial-preferences-revealed-by-online-dating/

======
param
I'm happily married and never used online dating, so can only guess at the
various factors skewing this data.

\- Given that this is a simple yes/no question (would you respond vs not), its
not clear whether this preference is for casual flings or long term
relationships (there have been studies that show women prefer hot men for
flings and bores for family/stability) OTOH, I don't know if that study was
really valid

\- I imagine I would use an online dating site if my local network doesn't
have any leads for me. If my local network is racially homogenous (possibly
true for larger america vs metros), I would look for other races to
experiment/or meet different people

There have been similar results posted by okcupid[1], so there definitely
seems to be some truth to what these guys are reporting.

[1]- [http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-
whether-...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-
people-write-you-back/)

